# You're being watched



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I was doing some work on a very nice very upscale house in a treehugnhunter caliber neighborhood today. 600 ft behind this guy's house is the wasatch extended area. Well, he happened to have a digital camera out for us to use in order to document the progress of our work. When we were done and cleaned up, we scrolled through the pics to see how they turned out. The owner had some provocative pictures already on there taken in november. Not those kind. He had photos of 2 bowhunters sneaking through his backyard. 

Not sure what he had planned. I don't think he took them because he thought their camo was cool. It was a reminder to me to stay out of peoples back yards. This home owner has a lot of money, therefore he has a lot of clout. By the way, i think I recognized one of the hunters. Just a guy I have seen around. 

Be careful dudes and dudettes. Stay in your lane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I think its only a matter of time before they shut that unit down.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I was doing some work on a very nice very upscale house in a treehugnhunter caliber neighborhood today.


Wuchoo talkin'bout Willis? I live below the tracks. I'm surrounded by hillbillies. Come to think of it, I'm a hillbilly. I'll see you all tomorrow, I've got some drinking to do.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I've got some drinking to do.


Yeah, some champagne with diamonds in it, millionaire!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Diamonds make it go flat, I prefer sapphires from Tom Shane himself.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

He does have a friend in the diamond business. If we keep the law and obey the rules, this unit will stay in tact.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

May not be worth hunting though if you keep taking all the nice bucks out of it. :lol:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the front will stay open but they may start shutting it down before the rut. That seems to be when all of the problems occur. It seems the regular season guys are up in the canyons more away from civilization. But for those of you who do trek through private property. PULL YOUR HEADS OUT, and don't screw it up for the rest of us. If you have to hike an extra mile to get to the animals do it you big wimps. the front isn't for sissy's.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I think the front will stay open but they may start shutting it down before the rut. That seems to be when all of the problems occur. It seems the regular season guys are up in the canyons more away from civilization. But for those of you who do trek through private property. PULL YOUR HEADS OUT, and don't screw it up for the rest of us. If you have to hike an extra mile to get to the animals do it you big wimps. the front isn't for sissy's.


+1


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

+2


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Another good example of why we have to take the extended ethics course. It makes me wonder if these two ever even took the course. I for one love hunting the front, it's not the only place I hunt but it is my favorite. I wouldn't want to see this opportunity taken away from us or even limited? So what will the solution be?

Pro mentioned that one of the projects UBA was considering has to do with access points for the Wasatch and I think that could. If a map were provided that contained all 'approved' access points for the front, as well as city boundries and such I think that would help with some of the issues. Part of the problem may be that old access points are being cut off by new houses. That has happened to us in a couple of places, fortunately we have found other 'good' ways to get to our stomping grounds. Establishing and maintaining access points in developing areas would help to prevent this problem in the future.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Epek taught me a good lesson about hunting on the front. Be a politician. Every time we would run into hikers and such, we would be very polite and even compliment them on how far they have hiked. 
If you think about it, we are kind of ugly looking to the general public up in the mountains. But it is kind of fun to surprise them by being nice and enunciating words.
One easy way to help our cause. Just part of being aware of others and showing consideration.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang, I can't believe they got me on film, so much for my camo. I thought nobody could see me when I am in the predator camo. Well anyway did I look good?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Dang, I can't believe they got me on film, so much for my camo. I thought nobody could see me when I am in the predator camo. Well anyway did I look good?


Dont worry about it North Slope, They only caught the top of your head and they are out looking for Gus Paulos.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Classic, I love making fun of people because they are short.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I think that was a short _and_ bald comment. Ruthless!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Classic, I love making fun of people because they are short.


I think it is totally uncalled for, and something I would NEVER do. :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Classic, I love making fun of people because they are short.
> ...


Yeah right.....I'm just surprised the word 'half-ling' hasn't entered your vocabulary yet.. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yeah right.....I'm just surprised the word 'half-ling' hasn't entered your vocabulary yet.. :mrgreen:


I'll get to that *shortly*. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > EPEK said:
> ...


 :lol: Oh man.... thats harsh. You guys are ruthless with the whole "short" thing.... since I just barely met Epek, Tex and North Slope, I'm going to leave it to the Pro to poke fun at em...albeit in a quartering downhill and slightly away direction. :wink:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

*idiot with a bow* said:


> Epek taught me a good lesson about hunting on the front. Be a politician. Every time we would run into hikers and such, we would be very polite and even compliment them on how far they have hiked.
> If you think about it, we are kind of ugly looking to the general public up in the mountains. But it is kind of fun to surprise them by being nice and enunciating words.
> One easy way to help our cause. Just part of being aware of others and showing consideration.


I couldn't agree more. I have a friend that I go hunting with on the front sometimes, that is on the other extreme. He *hates* the tree huggers. One of the places we go has a lot of joggers that use the trail as well. I have always made an extra effort to befriend them, and my friend tells me he doesn't have patience for them, but thinks it's "probably" a good thing that I do.

I FIRMLY believe that the more we are kind and respectful towards them, the more they will be kind and respectful to us as well!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Oh man.... thats harsh. You guys are ruthless with the whole "short" thing.... since I just barely met Epek, Tex and North Slope, I'm going to leave it to the Pro to poke fun at em...albeit in a quartering downhill and slightly away direction. :wink:


ALRIGHT! how did I get lumped into the "short" list! I'm not very tall, but compared to epek and trol boy, I'm Mark Eaton.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> the front isn't for sissy's.


+100000000 lets say that again the front is not for sissy's


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man.... thats harsh. You guys are ruthless with the whole "short" thing.... since I just barely met Epek, Tex and North Slope, I'm going to leave it to the Pro to poke fun at em...albeit in a quartering downhill and slightly away direction. :wink:
> ...


 :shock: So are they Stockton and Horny??


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I also try to be very polite when on the trails. I always make sure I get off the trail to let them pass whether I have a 70 lbs pack on or not. I also always say how are you and most of the time they are more interested in what I am doing then why I am doing it. So far all of the people I have come in contact with have been very civil. I even had one family that I ran into about three times while hunting run into me again while I was packing out my deer. The dad was showing the kids the cool velvet on the deer and were just exited to see it. Then the mom goes and pets the deer and says I am sorry he had to kill you deer. It was very funny but all acted civil and we parted ways. Tree huggers may be wrong but most of them are nice if you are. I am sure I will run into one that isn't nice one day.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> Tree huggers may be wrong but most of them are nice if you are.


 :lol: .

I agree 100% in being respectful. I think it is even better to step forward and be the first to greet these people with a big smile and a big howdy. They are probably just as apprehensive as we are, because of stereotypes etc.

On the other hand, if you see fellow hunters doing remotely stupid things on the front, turn em in. I would hate to see a day when it wasn't around.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

> On the other hand, if you see fellow hunters doing remotely stupid things on the front, turn em in. I would hate to see a day when it wasn't around.


AMEN


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

I also believe being nice to hikers and treehuggers is asolutely best answer. I have been looked at like some freak up on the trails so many times. I get the feeling sometimes I am a black man walking into a KKK meeting. But it is the truth, we as hunters are a minority of the population and trail users. No matter how they look at you, or what they say just be polite, give the right of way just as Alpinebowman said and it will go a long way. Even if they say something rude or disrespectfull it is in the best interest of us the minority to smile and let it slide.
This should also serve as the same way we should treat each other, the hunting population, when we see each other. Instead of getting angry someone is on your hill be respectfull of each other. 
Most of the time I think what happens is if hunter1 is up after a buck and comes across another hunter(hunter2), hunter1 clams up because there is a good buck nearby says, "Ya there is nothing here" and they go on about their seperate ways. Hunter1 continues up after the buck out of sight. Then hunter2 sees the buck and goes up after him not thinking that hunter1 has seen him and they both screw it up for each other. Then hunter1 is mad because he thinks hunter2 is being disrespectfull because he had been after it first when all of this could have been prevented if there is two respectfull hunters and were honest with each other. If hunter1 would have said "I am going up after a buck in that draw" and points to where he will be hunting I would be willing to bet that for the most part hunter2 will let him have it.
Now I know there are the jerks, and to that effect it wont matter if you tell them or not, they will still screw it up for hunter1. But I think you lesson your chances if we can be respectfull towards each other.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto on the honest thing. The morning I killed my elk, I had a slew of elk cross infront of my truck and head up the hill in fresh snow. I saw a rifle hunter (cow permit) park about 150 yards behind where I was going in and went back and told him of my newly acquired knowledge and invited him to go in with me. He declined and said, "those are yours, go get them." This guy new the true spirit of the hunting mottos. I made sure he knew the invitation was genuine, but after he insisted, I humped after the elk and had a great morning....... undisturbed by other hunters. As a matter of fact, he could have been the one that bumped the bulls in my direction... accidently.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

this last season, I did a great deal of scouting for access points 'cause, well- my old access points had been developed.
I was getting friggin' frustrated, unable to find a reasonable route onto the 'front. So it dawned on me- Walk up to that front door, knock on it, and ask politely if I could walk through their back yard to get on public land.
6 houses. 6 requests, all granted. Even an offer for help dragging a deer/elk out. Turns out, a lot of those yards border forest service land, with little unmarked gaps between property lines. You just have to ask!

As far as meeting 'treehuggers' on the trail, a polite smile and nod seldom nets me anything more than a crusty look. But I don't care- They don't 'get it', and I couldn't care less. Opinion dismissed.
There was a time up Neff's last season where I crossed paths with a 'treehugging' couple and three children. After I smiled, said hello, and continued up the trail, they immediately turned, broke into (VERY LOUD) song, and turned back up the trail- right on my heels.
Just how understanding am I supposed to be?

I've had more run-ins (unprovoked, mind you) with antis than I care to express. I'm sick of it. I just don't know any other place to hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's try to keep this PG rated; bestiality, despite the old joke, truly is illegal in the state:


EPEK said:


> *I humped after the elk* and had a great morning....... undisturbed by other hunters. As a matter of fact, he could have been the one that bumped the bulls in my direction... accidentally.


j/k :lol: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> There was a time up Neff's last season where I crossed paths with a 'treehugging' couple and three children. After I smiled, said hello, and continued up the trail, they immediately turned, broke into (VERY LOUD) song, and turned back up the trail- right on my heels.
> Just how understanding am I supposed to be?
> 
> I've had more run-ins (unprovoked, mind you) with antis than I care to express. I'm sick of it. I just don't know any other place to hunt.


That has got to be frustrating. I have never had anything like that happen before. The worse that I have encountered is some mild sarcasm. The thing that is hard is that even in that situation we have to take the extremely high road, which I assume you did. We have too much to lose. Sorry they did that. I bet they felt like heroes.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Let's try to keep this PG rated; bestiality, despite the old joke, truly is illegal in the state:
> 
> 
> EPEK said:
> ...


 No kidding, i never understood why he substitutes that word for hiking. I get tired of epek suggesting we go "hump" that ridge.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> No kidding, i never understood why he substitutes that word for hiking. I get tired of epek suggesting we go "hump" that ridge.


You happen to be MUCH younger than your bro. In fact he could almost be your grandpa. What he is saying is plainly a generation gap. Remember in Airplane when Barbara Billingsly was speaking Jive? He is just speaking "old school". It's English but like a different language. My dad is one generation beyond that and when he gets tired on a hike, he says that he is "****** out." I don't know about you but humping a hill is much better than that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The only time I get "****** out" while "humping" is when I'm with Zimm.

He can be really hard to keep up with in the bush!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The only time I get "****** out" while "humping" is when I'm with Zimm.
> 
> He can be really hard to keep up with in the bush!


OMG this has got to be the post of the year already. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The only time I get "****** out" while "humping" is when I'm with Zimm.
> 
> He can be really hard to keep up with in the bush!


I suddenly feel dirty. -)O(-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I get "****** out" while "humping" is when I'm with Zimm.
> ...


Get ready cowboy cause your next!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I doubt any of you little folks could 'hump' that high up. :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I doubt any of you little folks could 'hump' that high up. :shock:


Step latter.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What's a "latter"? :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What's a "latter"? :wink:


It's a day saint.

I am one


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > No kidding, i never understood why he substitutes that word for hiking. I get tired of epek suggesting we go "hump" that ridge.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation; I assumed that it was some post shot ritual like some natives use to do by biting the liver; of course, he could then be charged with desecrating a corpse.. :rotfl:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What's a "latter"? :wink:


o.k. besides being short maybe I am just stupid. How about step LADDER!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > What's a "latter"? :wink:
> ...


You mean from 7 to 5 ? No holidays ?... :shock:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

He is one, you should see what he does at night. Why do you think he has so many animals on his property?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > What's a "latter"? :wink:
> ...


You said it, not me. :shock: :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I doubt any of you little folks could 'hump' that high up. :shock:


Aren't you "bucket broke"? Or "stump trained"? -~|- -()/>-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Remember in Airplane when Barbara Billingsly was speaking Jive?


I just lost a bet to treehugnhuntr. It took less than a year before the "Beav's" mom was mentioned on the forum.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you are ok, remember the bet said that it actually had to say, "the beave's Mom", and Mom had to be capitalized, and no one was allowed to say the beaver, or cleaver, or Barbara's name, so put that wad of cash back in your pocket young man.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: BOUS*

This is one of the perils of the fire swamp: B.O.U.S. Beavers Of Unusual Size (I don't think they exist).


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not the Beavers that bother me, its the BADGERS! We don't need no stinkin' BADGERS!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> It's not the Beavers that bother me, its the BADGERS! We don't need no stinkin' BADGERS!


Ha Ha Ha Ha.....git back on yer latter !!! _(O)_


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: BOUS*



threshershark said:


> This is one of the perils of the fire swamp: B.O.U.S. Beavers Of Unusual Size (I don't think they exist).


Wondering if they exist could be your demise, be aware, be very aware.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Pony up with that cash idiot. I am going to donate all of the money to the B.T.B.F.. (Bucket Train Bart Foundation.) Tex will thank me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

threshershark said:


> This is one of the perils of the fire swamp: B.O.U.S. Beavers Of Unusual Size (I don't think they exist).


Actually I believe you're refering to R.O.U.S's rodents of unusally size. Inconcievably.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the perils of the fire swamp: B.O.U.S. Beavers Of Unusual Size (I don't think they exist).
> ...


nnnnooo.....I think he means beavers. :|


----------

